# Missing file CPLEXE.EXE for Language support installation



## andyvosayslalal (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi, ive been recently trying to install Japanese language support on my computer, running on windows XP. In control panel/regional and language options/install files for East Asian Languages, it asks me to insert the Windows XP CD because CDLEXE.EXE is missing. But, i bought my computer and it only comes with a Windows XP drivers disk and a Windows XP system restore disk. Is there anywhere i can get this folder: i386/Lang, with all the files, or another way of installing these support files? thanks.


----------



## aNewShadeOfGrey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi, i was searching also and I found a link here that has it

http://files.filefront.com/cplexeexe/;10068129;/fileinfo.html

hope it helps~


----------

